
Solutions to reverse global warming - colinprince
http://www.drawdown.org/solutions-summary-by-rank
======
Gravityloss
Didn't know the CFC replacements in refigeration that don't hurt the ozone
layer are super greenhouse gases.
[http://www.drawdown.org/solutions/materials/refrigerant-
mana...](http://www.drawdown.org/solutions/materials/refrigerant-management)

